# processor type for celeron d 220



## wonslung (Sep 16, 2009)

What processor type do you use for CPUTYPE in /etc/make.conf for a celeron d 220 (1.2 ghz)

it's based on a conroe core i think.

the handbook says to check /var/run/dmesg.boot but it doesn't give me a definitive answer...heres what i see there:

```
CPU: Intel(R) Celeron(R) CPU          220  @ 1.20GHz (1200.05-MHz K8-class CPU)
  Origin = "GenuineIntel"  Id = 0x10661  Stepping = 1
  Features=0xafebfbff<FPU,VME,DE,PSE,TSC,MSR,PAE,MCE,CX8,APIC,SEP,MTRR,PGE,MCA,CMOV,PAT,PSE36,CLFLUSH,DTS,ACPI,MMX,FXSR,SSE,SSE2,SS,TM,PBE>
  Features2=0xe31d<SSE3,RSVD2,MON,DS_CPL,TM2,SSSE3,CX16,xTPR,PDCM>
  AMD Features=0x20100800<SYSCALL,NX,LM>
  AMD Features2=0x1<LAHF>
```

Thanks for the help guys


----------



## DutchDaemon (Sep 16, 2009)

Are you sure about *D 220*? I'd say 'Prescott', but the Celeron D series appears to have only 3.x designations, whereas there are Celeron 220's, but without the D. That one is a Conroe-L, but I don't know the associated cputype setting for that one. maybe 'core' or 'k8'.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_Intel_Celeron_microprocessors#Celeron_D

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_Intel_Celeron_microprocessors#Celeron_.28Core.29


----------



## dennylin93 (Sep 16, 2009)

Some types I gathered from searching the web:

```
Pentium 4: pentium4
Pentium 4 (Prescott), Celeron D: nocona
Pentium D: nocona
Core Duo, Pentium Dual-Core T20XX/T21XX: prescott
Core 2 Duo/Quad, Pentium Dual-Core T23XX+/EXXXX: nocona
i7: nocona
Xeon w/o EM64T: pentium4
Xeon w/EM64T: nocona
Note: To determine EM64T (if it pops up yes, if not then no), $ dmesg | grep LM
```

Hope it helps. Another option is to use "native" (requires GCC 4.2 or above).



> This selects the CPU to tune for at compilation time by determining the processor type of the compiling machine. Using -mtune=native will produce code optimized for the local machine under the constraints of the selected instruction set. Using -march=native will enable all instruction subsets supported by the local machine (hence the result might not run on different machines).


----------



## wonslung (Sep 16, 2009)

DutchDaemon said:
			
		

> Are you sure about *D 220*? I'd say 'Prescott', but the Celeron D series appears to have only 3.x designations, whereas there are Celeron 220's, but without the D. That one is a Conroe-L, but I don't know the associated cputype setting for that one. maybe 'core' or 'k8'.
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_Intel_Celeron_microprocessors#Celeron_D
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_Intel_Celeron_microprocessors#Celeron_.28Core.29



the hosting company says it's a celeron d

i posted the info that i know how to find...is there anywhere else i can check?


----------



## wonslung (Sep 16, 2009)

dennylin93 said:
			
		

> Some types I gathered from searching the web:
> 
> ```
> Pentium 4: pentium4
> ...



when i do dmesg | grep LM i get this:


```
dmesg | grep LM
  AMD Features=0x20100800<SYSCALL,NX,LM>
  AMD Features=0x20100800<SYSCALL,NX,LM>
```


----------



## DutchDaemon (Sep 16, 2009)

Your dmesg's

```
CPU          220  @ 1.20GHz
```
coincides with the 'regular' Celeron 220.


```
Model Number 	sSpec Number 	Frequency
Celeron 220 	SLAF2 (A1) 	1200 MHz
```

The D-type Celerons run at higher speeds (2.1 - 3.3 GHz).


----------



## wonslung (Sep 16, 2009)

DutchDaemon said:
			
		

> Your dmesg's
> 
> ```
> CPU          220  @ 1.20GHz
> ...



that's cool, i'm just going by what the hosting company lists it as, they probably made the mistake.

they say : "Celeron D 220 1.2 ghz"

either way, which cpu type should i put? nocona?


----------



## vermaden (Sep 16, 2009)

There is Celeron 220 at Wikipedia listed:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_Intel_Celeron_microprocessors


```
[B]Conroe-L | 65 nm | Intel Core 2 microarchitecture[/B]
All models support: [B]MMX, SSE, SSE2, SSE3, SSSE3, Intel 64, XD bit (an NX bit implementation)[/B]

[B]Celeron 220[/B]
SLAF2 (A1)
1200 MHz
512 KiB
533 MT/s
1.05 V - 1.3 V
19 W
Micro-FCBGA
```

So if you would want to use *i386* version, then use *prescott* flag, and *amd64* would use *nacona* flag.

Generaly speaking, treat is as regular Core 2 Duo CPU, but with single core only.


----------



## wonslung (Sep 16, 2009)

vermaden said:
			
		

> Generaly speaking, treat is as regular Core 2 Duo CPU, but with single core only.



thanks so much
i DID search the forums and google first before posting, saw a few questions similar but none for this exact processor, now it's a matter of record for anyone else who needs to know.

Thanks again guys.


----------



## dennylin93 (Sep 16, 2009)

vermaden said:
			
		

> So if you would want to use *i386* version, then use *prescott* flag, and *amd64* would use *nacona* flag.



It's safe to use nocona on both i386 and amd64 since FreeBSD aliases nocona to prescott on i386 (the same goes for other types as well). See /usr/src/share/mk/bsd.cpu.mk for the complete list.


----------



## gnomishinvader (Mar 19, 2011)

*to clarify...*

I have a core 2 duo e7500, if I [cmd=]dmesg |grep LM[/cmd] and receive:

```
AMD Features=0x20100800<SYSCALL,NX,LM>
AMD Features=0x20100800<SYSCALL,NX,LM>
AMD Features=0x20100800<SYSCALL,NX,LM>
```
as results, does this indicate that this in fact is an em64t enabled processor, and IS compatible with the amd64 distribution?

I have glacially slow compiling at the moment. I quit after about 2 days of it slowly recompiling the GENERIC kernel to reconfirm hardware compatibility. I want to use amd64 due to nessesary hptrr compatibilty, it will not work with i386+PAE.


----------



## gnomishinvader (Mar 19, 2011)

I should point out that I have 8.2 release currently installed.


----------



## vermaden (Mar 19, 2011)

Its not doubt 64bit CPU:
http://ark.intel.com/Product.aspx?id=36503


----------



## gnomishinvader (Mar 19, 2011)

Thanks, I guess I'll take my symptom to a different thread now.


----------

